# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  February 2005 suggestions

## craig

please submit suggestions for the poll for February's tune. need 10 tunes. try to pick tunes with TEF files on mandozine.com.

thanks!

craig

----------


## Mteresko

How about New Camptown Races? I already sort of know it, but its a great tune that I would like to play alot better.

----------


## picksnbits

Paddy on the Turnpike

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Woodchopper's reel

----------


## rmcintos

Devil's Dream

----------


## fiddlegit

Blackberry Blossom!

----------


## carolynbeth

Typsy Gypsy

----------


## mandolooter

Hi Carolan...hadn't seen many posts by you latly so I was gonna drop ya a short PM but when I clicked on your profile your name came up but Mike(benignus's) address/profile. Don't know why but it might bear a quick look to see whats up. Hows the newer improved Collings neck treating ya? #I hope its what ya dreamed for! Talk to ya soon!
Jeff

oh my song pick it Little Maggie

----------


## picksnbits

Looks like "Fisher's Hornpipe" and "Old Joe Clark" have been contender's before but never won.

----------


## Martin Jonas

Fisher's Hornpipe was the June 2004 tune.

Martin

----------


## picksnbits

So it was.

Maybe we could do Sally Goodin or Red Haired Boy, then.

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Cronin's Hornpipe. Irish, natch, and it sort of just rolls off your fingers. If you only knew one Irish tune, this would be a good one.

----------


## daikon

I second Typsy Gypsy.

----------


## Mark Seale

How about Jerusalem Ridge? Interesting key and a cool twist in the last part.

----------


## MandoJimbo

Morning Dew is a goodin...

----------


## KevinM

Has Dusty Miller been done?

----------


## Cragger

Fireball mail

----------


## Cragger

big mon or fire on the mountain

----------


## creekwader

Has Star Of County Down been done?
If that's too easy, how about Irish Washerwoman?

----------


## Mark Normand

I 2nd Blackberry Blossom

----------


## mandolooter

Star of the County Down...hey I actually know that song! What a deal that would be... :Smile:

----------


## All_Smiles_Tonight

This month we're learning: "Paddy on the Turnpike", eh?

----------


## picksnbits

Think so, but no one has started a thread for discussing it yet.

----------


## Slim Pickins

I like Wheel Hoss

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

How is everyone doing with Paddy on the turnpike? I've listened to some recordings and the tef files and it seems just impossible, I don't get the "theme" of the tune. Since i can't showw off any recording anyway, i'll wait to next month. I'm still offline, at the library now. Hope to be back soon.

Hugs to all
Susanne

----------


## Nora

I'm still new and just saw this thread. Do you guys(gals) do this every month?-Groovy-
 Please show me where do I find the music, tab, song, i.e. and I will try, too.

Thanks,

Nora

----------


## csstanley

Nora, the place they are talking about is here: http://www.mandozine.com/music/tabledit_search.php You'll need to download another program called the TEF Viewer, I think. I've got it and it is a very good program to help with learning other mando songs.

Welcome aboard. You are gonna love it here. I do.:laugh:

----------


## Mutiny

cool. I love playing paddy on the turnpike. Not to many tunes are written in Gm. probably cause of the akward stretches.
I'll get something recorded on my octave mandolin.

----------


## Martin Jonas

Nora -- the web site posted by csstanley is where you can find the TEF files, but everything else about the project is here. This is where you'll find the MP3s from previous months' recordings (there aren't any for this month yet -- maybe people aren't inspired by Paddy, or else they are all beavering away trying to get that note-perfect Monroe copy) as well as instructions for uploading.

Martin

----------

